
The sad state of the backbone ecosystem - azsromej
http://benmccormick.org/2016/03/07/the-sad-state-of-the-backbone-ecosystem/
======
lioeters
I wonder if the React ecosystem will resemble this in a few years. Not saying
that's undesirable either, it may be a natural course of progression, the
flourishing of libraries and off-shoots, the churn, the stagnation and being
replaced by the newer generation..?

